# Toro Powermax 724 auger noise



## dt-snow1 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a Toro Powermax 724 that was purchased new about 2 years ago. Everything has been working fine up until the other day when I was using it to clear some snow from the driveway. After about 15 minutes of use, I heard what sounds like a squeaking/squealing noise coming from the auger area. It only makes a noise when the auger is engaged and it doesn't do it all the time.

First thing I did was stop using the machine and looked at the manual for any type of grease fittings/maintenance. I didn't realize that the yearly maintenance required GL5/6 80-90w oil to be added to the gear box. I checked the gearbox and it did have oil, but it looked like it could use some, I bought the correct oil and added it in. I fired up the machine, finished plowing the driveway (about 15-20 minutes of run time) and never heard the noise, again.

A day passes, more snow, I fire it up, today, and the noise came back after 15 minutes, or so, of use.

I'm not sure what else to check/what else it could be, any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dt-snow1 said:


> I have a Toro Powermax 724 that was purchased new about 2 years ago. Everything has been working fine up until the other day when I was using it to clear some snow from the driveway. After about 15 minutes of use, I heard what sounds like a squeaking/squealing noise coming from the auger area. It only makes a noise when the auger is engaged and it doesn't do it all the time.
> 
> First thing I did was stop using the machine and looked at the manual for any type of grease fittings/maintenance. I didn't realize that the yearly maintenance required GL5/6 80-90w oil to be added to the gear box. I checked the gearbox and it did have oil, but it looked like it could use some, I bought the correct oil and added it in. I fired up the machine, finished plowing the driveway (about 15-20 minutes of run time) and never heard the noise, again.
> 
> ...


* Check the Belt and adjust the cables 4 it. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

take off the belt cover, inspect the belt and adjust as per your owner's manual if you don't have them you can download them here 
https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=44745


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if you might have a small piece of gravel caught behind the impeller. If that is the case, in time the gravel size will wear down and get thrown out.


----------



## dt-snow1 (Jan 28, 2019)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Check the Belt and adjust the cables 4 it. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*





33 woodie said:


> take off the belt cover, inspect the belt and adjust as per your owner's manual if you don't have them you can download them here
> https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=44745





cdestuck said:


> I'm wondering if you might have a small piece of gravel caught behind the impeller. If that is the case, in time the gravel size will wear down and get thrown out.


Thanks for all of the replies, I will take a look.


----------



## dt-snow1 (Jan 28, 2019)

132619 said:


> take off the belt cover, inspect the belt and adjust as per your owner's manual if you don't have them you can download them here
> https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=44745


I took the cover off and I can't really find the picture that is referenced in the service manual (I'm on page 4-9 step 3). I ran the unit, with the cover off (made sure to stand off to the side, not in the way of the belts) and engaged the auger. I didn't hear the noise and everything seemed fine. After about 5 minutes of engaging the auger, I heard the slightest whine wanting to start. I'm wondering if the snow/water assist in making the noise louder, not sure.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Could be the bearing. Once again Taryl Fixes all.


----------



## dt-snow1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Zavie said:


> Could be the bearing. Once again Taryl Fixes all. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwNKpWzCP9o


If I have to replace a bearing on a two year old machine, it is going in the garbage.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dt-snow1 said:


> If I have to replace a bearing on a two year old machine, it is going in the garbage.


* It is NOT The BLOODY BEARING!!!!!!!!!!! It is 1 of those Idler pulleys that are making noise every now and then. Just leave it alone it will be fine. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## dt-snow1 (Jan 28, 2019)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * It is NOT The BLOODY BEARING!!!!!!!!!!! It is 1 of those Idler pulleys that are making noise every now and then. Just leave it alone it will be fine. k:k:k:k:k:*


Is there anything that I can do to prevent it from making noise? When it gets loud, it is quite annoying.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

dt-snow1 said:


> If I have to replace a bearing on a two year old machine, it is going in the garbage.



If you are throwing away a 2 year old machine, I will happily take it !!!
.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dt-snow1 said:


> Is there anything that I can do to prevent it from making noise? When it gets loud, it is quite annoying.


* You can try tightening the bolt and see if that does anything. But other than that I would not worry Aboot it. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

